# Best Place for Electrician Work?



## robertgray (Dec 6, 2006)

What's the best place for an electrician to find work? I know right now it's kind of slow, but for the most part, let's say there's a boom like the summertime, where would someone who is an independent electrician go for the most work? 

Also, when Wal-Mart or Target want electricians, who do they use? Do they just post an ad in a paper?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I do some work for http://www.qsifacilities.com/ This is the type of co. that you are looking for, I'm sure that there are others.

QSI's clients include UPS, all Burger King chains, PetSmart, Chuckee Cheese and many more.

Google this: facilities maintenance providers and start digging.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

> Also, when Wal-Mart or Target want electricians, who do they use? Do they just post an ad in a paper


I would guess they use maintenance employees, maintenance contracts and several electrical subcontractors. 

I do some contract lighting work for a national grocery chain and can find two or three electricians working in the same building at the same time from different companies. Any type of grocery store will take their refrigeration and the electrical supply to their refrigeration very seriously.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

robertgray said:


> I know right now it's kind of slow, but for the most part,....


What causes you to feel this way? The last figures I saw for unemployed electricians and unengaged non-employee electricians were phenomenally low. The September figures came out from the BLS not long ago, and the rate was down evern more. Residential construction is starting to slump off, true, but non-residential private contruction and public construction is soaring in the double digits right now. 

Here's the absolute, hand's-down best link to all the data related to the electrical industry: http://www.electricalcontractor.com/plog/index.php?op=Default&postCategoryId=3&blogId=1

An independant EC that needs work needs to bid on a little government work or try to bid a piece of a commercial project... perhaps start a strategic alliance with other EC's in a similar situation so that they can crew big work. There's plenty of big work out there pretty much for the asking if a guy can figure out a way to staff it.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is like in your area, but look for somewhere where new houses are going up or have been up for a while. All new home owners need something done. Simple things from changing switches and lights, to adding new outlets. 

At least 60% of my business comes from new home owners who need things put in because the builders rarely put things where the homeowner wants.

If you put a little extra into customer service, such as be polite, thorough clean up, offer some advice on the new home, you will gain a good reputation and that the home owner will probably tell you about a friend of theirs who need some sort of work done.

Some of the work may be simple and boring, but if you charge the right amount of money that simple work will fill the gaps between the bigger jobs you usually have and keep the cashflow going.

My weekends are usually full with this sort of stuff, but we also have thousands of new houses going up around here every year.


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

BH - My company is new and I am trying to get a little piece of the housing boom in my area. What kind of advertising have you been doing. Have you found a way that is effective at reaching the new home owners. I have an ad in the phone book and its seems to do ok generating trouble service calls (not complaining till the phone stops ringing). Any comments on door to door? It seems a little intrusive to me. However I see a lot of companies doing it.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> There's plenty of big work out there pretty much for the asking if a guy can figure out a way to staff it.


Joining the union is how you staff it. :thumbsup: 

That was some pretty boring reading too, thanks MD


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

DAVIS081404 said:


> Have you found a way that is effective at reaching the new home owners.


I did something a little different.. I started a website and forum dedicated to new home owners in Canada and I am the sole advertiser on that site 

I also participate in many community message forums that cover my area offering advice on their new homes. I don't do blatent advertising on them, I just participate in the conversations and make sure all my postings are tagged with a link to my services.

People are always posting messages looking for a solution.. If you can offer that solution, they will take you up on it.

I have never done door to door. I hate that stuff.


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

BH Do you have link to your site??


----------



## robertgray (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks everyone!*

thanks For replying to my questions. 

I feel that the biggest problem I GET is that companies don't see the benefits of hiring quality people. I mean, spend 2-3 weeks looking for a good electrician, that's money down the drain via empty trucks. If contractors could speed up the process and find someone in a few days rather than weeks, that means they make more money... PERIOD...


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

DAVIS081404 said:


> BH Do you have link to your site??


www . BuildingHomes . ca

I started off originally doing something a little different and then it changed and expanded quite a bit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

robertgray said:


> I mean, spend 2-3 weeks looking for a good electrician, that's money down the drain via empty trucks. .


I know what you're saying. I can find a helper in 2-3 weeks, but they are of no use to me. It might take an entire year or more to find an electrician to hire in my area. Matter of fact, the only way to hire one in my area is to keep your ears open, network, and steal one from another contractor. I have "rented" a little union labor here and there over the past couple of years. If they have many guys on the bench, they sorta overlook that fact that you're a non-union contractor. It's the un-official "don't ask, don't tell policy".


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> If they have many guys on the bench, they sorta overlook that fact that you're a non-union contractor. It's the un-official "don't ask, don't tell policy".


It's called "salting" and usually (but not always) they get permission from the BA.

I would tell you why it's allowed, but then you probably wouldn't help those guys out any more


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

I know what it means, as I am sure MD knows. These guys go in and try to trun a nonunion shop to a union shop. I guess so more guys can sit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jbfan said:


> I I guess so more guys can sit.


:laughing:Yep, the fact that we go though the BA to get these guys pretty much 'splains it all. Whatever the reason, they suited my needs at the time. Who's smarter than who in that arrangement? It's sorta like lisitening to the sales pitch to get the free hotel room for the weekend.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> :laughing:Yep, the fact that we go though the BA to get these guys pretty much 'splains it all. Whatever the reason, they suited my needs at the time. Who's smarter than who in that arrangement? It's sorta like lisitening to the sales pitch to get the free hotel room for the weekend.


Fact is they don't have to talk to you, if they convince 51% of your guys that union is better, then poof you are union. I think that was the Taft-Hartley act. You got a small shop, should be easy.

Kinda sad though for you because the guys on the bench are the throw backs from the big time contractors who have seen thousand's of hands pass through there shop and take their pick of the litter. Imagine you have 500 electricians steadily employed and the bench guys are the weaker links from a group that large, and that's just one shop.

Kinda funny too because the guys that are down at the hall consistently(check the books they're always back), are more gung ho union than any of the rest. I suppose there's a link there somewhere.

And I don't know why if you're union more guys would sit, does that mean you would just fold up shop and give all your guys the big FU. You all are successful, why couldn't you make it as union? Because you only do houses and union guys make too much to wire a house? The BA knows that and there are wage negotiations. Around here Inside wireman is 26(38 in the package), and resi union wiremen get 18 on the check. I'm with a very small shop(comparable to yours) and we do great, owner only goes to work because he loves wearing tools.


----------



## koha (Dec 15, 2006)

In moving from the industrial sector as an employee to residential electrical contracting I started out by drafting a nice letter to some of the GCs who were doing remodel and historic restoration and some commercial and institutional property manages. 

Two GCs and the County Mental Health Department responded quickly and gave me and instant start. With those connections I quickly picked up work from AC contractors farmers Real Estate managers and moble home services.

I live in a quaint southern town where reputation and personal contacts are more important than any advertisement money can buy.


----------

